# Sony NEX-5



## ptuchtenhagen (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone ever use this camera? Do you have any strong opinions on it? I'm looking at getting one and I just wanted to see if there was any feedback on the web from real photographers.

Thanks!


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Aug 18, 2011)

Unless you have a very important need to minimize size, or unless you get some KILLER deal, I would never buy this camera over a true dSLR in the same price range.

I guess I should give some reasoning. I will use the Canon T2i as an example since its in the same price range. There are hundreds of lenses available for the T2i and only 3 for the Sony. The T2i has a higher resolution, longer battery life, less shutter lag, faster AF, better LCD, and a built in flash. Plus, it has an actual "through the lens" viewfinder.


----------



## Overread (Aug 18, 2011)

*moving to the sony subsection*


----------



## RockSolid (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, i am new to the forum.
i currently own a Sony Nex-5, I'm not a professional photographer bu i thought i'll give my imput. 
This is my first dSLR camera, so ireally havenothing to compare it with, the only reason i got this camera over a other "better" cameras is only the size. 
I am super happy with the camera, i got rid of the 18-55 mm lens that came with it and purchased a TAMRON AF 18-200mm XR Di II LENS with a adapter from A-mount to E-mount.

When i show my camera around to the Pros', they all say that this camera is clearely for beginers because the way is designed. 
I agree that the camera is a bit overpriced but i really just paid for the size. 

If you are interested to see any sample pictures just let me know...


----------



## theindradewa (Oct 2, 2011)

ptuchtenhagen said:
			
		

> Anyone ever use this camera? Do you have any strong opinions on it? I'm looking at getting one and I just wanted to see if there was any feedback on the web from real photographers.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, I am just join the forum.

I am using sony nex 5 currently. Previously I used canon 400D. Overall, my score is 7 out of 10. Yes, normal DSLR as my previous canon is better then nex 5. But for some reason, yes due to its size, I am happy using this camera.


----------



## theindradewa (Oct 2, 2011)

RockSolid said:
			
		

> Hi, i am new to the forum.
> i currently own a Sony Nex-5, I'm not a professional photographer bu i thought i'll give my imput.
> This is my first dSLR camera, so ireally havenothing to compare it with, the only reason i got this camera over a other "better" cameras is only the size.
> I am super happy with the camera, i got rid of the 18-55 mm lens that came with it and purchased a TAMRON AF 18-200mm XR Di II LENS with a adapter from A-mount to E-mount.
> ...



When you are using tamron lens with adapter, does the AF run perfectly? No slow focusing?

Thank you


----------



## philbrown0 (Oct 12, 2011)

I committed the cardinal sin of buying a new camera-the NEX-5N-before a big photo trip through the Southwest. I'm a Leica shooter and the ability to use my lenses sold me.
Well, I never did put a Leica lens on the the results so far with the zoom it came with, viewed on my laptop-are stunning. They have that digital edge which I hope to temper with my Leica glass but right now I'm sold.
The big complaint I see about the camera being menu driven isn't a problem for me. I wish it were more menu driven. I keep hitting buttons, sending the camera into never-never land and I have to turn it on and off to restore it.
The camera's doing the work now but I hope to do more of the thinking as I use it more.
I like it.
Phil Brown


----------



## dots (Oct 12, 2011)

I had one for about 6 months/7k . Updated the firmware online. NEX-5: great ISO performance. Good color ( but a bit oversaturated by default). A whole world of manual focus, legacy lenses can be used with it. Considering Sony inherited Minolta's know-how with optics, the kit zooms (both A-mount SLR and E-mount) are a joke, compared with Canon or Nikon equivalents. 18-whatever kit lens pretty crappy build. Barrel/Pincushion distortion each end. CA. Fiddly jog wheel and the menus a bit disorganized but assignable to the 3 buttons on the back. Very good, flip up/out display but not great in direct sunlight. Fairly useless accessory flash and lacks a standard shoe. Battery life poor, drains approx 1%/minute when the camera is switched on. Video in AVCHDlite looks good but is a royal PITA to edit and output (on the cheap/opensource).


----------



## wrkhard4smallrewards (Jan 1, 2012)

dots said:


> I had one for about 6 months/7k . Updated the firmware online. NEX-5: great ISO performance. Good color ( but a bit oversaturated by default). A whole world of manual focus, legacy lenses can be used with it. Considering Sony inherited Minolta's know-how with optics, the kit zooms (both A-mount SLR and E-mount) are a joke, compared with Canon or Nikon equivalents. 18-whatever kit lens pretty crappy build. Barrel/Pincushion distortion each end. CA. Fiddly jog wheel and the menus a bit disorganized but assignable to the 3 buttons on the back. Very good, flip up/out display but not great in direct sunlight. Fairly useless accessory flash and lacks a standard shoe. Battery life poor, drains approx 1%/minute when the camera is switched on. Video in AVCHDlite looks good but is a royal PITA to edit and output (on the cheap/opensource).




Well, as to the battery life, I leave mine switched on nonstop for full day outings, and after one minute it goes to sleep, shuts off the LCD, but can flip back on quick enough that I dont have any problem with it, with just a half press of the shutter as I lift it up either out of the bag or from the dangling position on my strap.

The 18does have heavy distortion, noticeable to my untrained eye at times.

The size won me over, and will continue to do so.

However, the lenses are crippling. Once you get it you will want faster lenses. A true DSLR will make that a much more viable option.

AVCHD is only a pain to edit if you dont have i7, and proper Sony software (I use my pany 3mos...so, the NEX 3 sufficed for me for now given the NEX 5 video limitations). But if we are talking about a true DSLR size with thousands of dollars in the future in lenses, commenting on the cost of a rebated SONY HD editing software and the need for laptop upgrade in the future is pretty silly....you will probably want the laptop anyway


----------

